# Bent metal opinions?



## Toby (Mar 8, 2017)

Angry have reviews on both of those bindings:

2018 Bent Metal Solution Snowboard Binding Review - The Angry Snowboarder
2018 Bent Metal Transfer Snowboard Binding Review - The Angry Snowboarder


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I demo'd the Transfer last year, and have ridden my buddy's pair a few times this season. They're pretty damn nice and I wouldn't hesitate to pick up a pair if I found the right deal. Another friend just bought the Solutions, which I'm sure are also good. Basically the same just a stiffer carbon highback and stiffer baseplate. Same chassis/frame between all 3 BM models.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Toby said:


> Angry have reviews on both of those bindings:
> 
> 2018 Bent Metal Solution Snowboard Binding Review - The Angry Snowboarder
> 2018 Bent Metal Transfer Snowboard Binding Review - The Angry Snowboarder


That's all ya need right there.


----------

